

Germs Are Us (2012) - lobo_tuerto
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2012/10/22/germs-are-us

======
PhantomGremlin
It's an interesting article, and I read most of it. But it was too long. It
says the author is a "staff writer" but it's like he was getting paid by the
word.

E.g. do I really need a reminder that "Since 1953, when James Watson and
Francis Crick described the structure of DNA ...". If I know about DNA I
probably remember the basics of the backstory. But there's a long paragraph
leading up to what I assume was the point: "while our health is certainly
influenced by genes, it may be affected even more powerfully by bacteria".

That style of writing made sense 50 years ago. But my remaining life
expectancy isn't long enough for me to enjoy reading it any more.

Today's generation wants the opposite. E.g. here's the current @SavedYouAClick
on twitter:

    
    
       Denver Broncos. RT @nfl: The NEXT team
       to hoist the Lombardi Trophy?
    

That tweet was short and sweet and to the point. And it saved me a click! :)

